
How to manage your static websites with AWS S3, CloudFront, and a command line - Mushi_0
https://medium.freecodecamp.com/how-to-manage-your-static-websites-with-aws-s3-cloudfront-and-a-command-line-4a1be228f8e8
======
tomcam
Sweet. Gratifyingly bloat-free source. No LICENSE file, sadly

